# مشاكل تواجه المتنصرين



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

في الفترة الاخيرة نلاحظ كثير من المسلمين الذين فرض عليهم الاسلام منذ طفلتهم
وهم ليسوا مقتنعين فيه نلاحظ انهم يدخولا مواقع كثيرة مسيحية ويستمروا بالقرأة والتعلم لمدة اشهر وربما سنوات وشىء طبيعي بعد تعلم المسيحية ان يؤمنوا بها 
وبعد كده هم يطلبوا المساعده من اي شخص يذهب بهم للكنيسة فلا يجدوا احدا 
هنا اقصد طبعا ليس مصر بل فلسطين ولبنان وسوريا والاردن لماذا المسيخين يخشون تقديم 
المساعده لهؤلاء الناس ؟؟ انا شخصيا حدث معي هذا الموقف وما زلت ابحث عن شخص من غزة ياخذني للكنيسة ولكن لا اجد احد الكل خائف ما هو سبب الخوف لا اعلم وانا صراحة افكر بالسفر لمصر واعتناق المسيحية هنا او اسافر لدولة اجنبية 
اتمني ان يجد حل لهذه المشاكل التي تواجه كل الذين يريدون اعتناق المسيحية 



 ​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي الحبيب نحن نتعرّض لإرهاب شديد بسبب التبشير، تذّكر حرق مكتبة جمعية الشبان المسيحية في غزة وقتل أحد الإخوة المُتهمين بالتبشير وتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية وغيره من مظاهر تحويل غزة (التي كانت في يوم من الأيام منبع للقديسين في المسيحية) الى ولاية اسلامية.

عليك بالصبر، فمن يبحث لا يخيب، حتى لو طال الإنتظار، والفلسطينيين دايما مكتوب عليهم الصبر 

ملاحظة: يا ريت تكتب إختبارك في قسم الشهادات*


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي ++ كيرلس ++ نعم انا اذكر يوم ما حرق مكتب جمعية الكتاب المقدس وايضا قتل رامي عياد لانه كان ينشر الديانة المسيحية بغزة 
في السابق كان هناك حرية تامة للمسيحين في عهد الرئيس ياسر عرفات رحمه الله اما منذ ما جاء ابو مازن وحماس لم نعد نري اي نشاط للمسيحين بغزة واي محاولة منهم لايقام مهرجان او احتفال او ما شابه يتم اعتقالهم على الفور ويقتلوهم فيما بعد 
صلوا من اجل رفع الظلم عن اهل غزة​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*ايمت هالقصة صارت ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!*
*في السابق كنت أحب حماس ، ولكن بعد هذه القصة فليحرقهم الرب بنيران الأعداء .*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ايمت هالقصة صارت ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!*
> *في السابق كنت أحب حماس ، ولكن بعد هذه القصة فليحرقهم الرب بنيران الأعداء .*



*حدثت قبل بضعة أعوام. أخي كان يعرف الشهيد رامي عياد معرفة شخصية، رآه مرّة عندنا في المدينة. قال لي أنه كالملاك. هذا الشهيد البطل كان بإستطاعته أن يسافر الى الخارج ويعيش أفضل حياة، لكنه إختار أن يبقى.

ربنا يكون مع غزة بمسيحييها ومسلميها، وينوّر حياة كل جاهل بيمد إيده على المسيح.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*اكيد فى تحديات هتقابلك زى مقابلتنى وقابلت كتير ارادوا ان يقبلوا المسيح
وكان كل ذنبهم انهم عايزين فقط يختاروا الشخص اللى هما عايزينه
لو مش قادر دلوقتى تتواصل مع كنيسة او كاهن
يكفيك ايمانك القلبى بشخص المسيح
ابدا معاه علاقتك وسيب الامور هتتدبر فى وقتها
اسالنى انا 
هتلاقى حاجات بتتفتح قدامك مكنتش تتوقعها
المهم خليك فى المنتدى واتملذ معانا وسيب الامور التانية ربنا يدبرها 
*


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*عزيزي.. أن كانت عندك امكانية المجئ الى مصر.. فبهذا ستحل كل شئ... وهنا ستجد ألالاف ممن لا يخافون الناس لن قلوبهم مملؤه بحب ألهنا الحبيب.. *


*فكر فى الامر جيدا... *


*ربنا يباركك... ويساعدك*


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

انا ما عندي مشكلة اسافر لمصر بس السفر من غزة صعب جدا جدا جدا


----------



## jesus_son012 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ثق ان الذى وضعك فى بداية الطريق لن يتركك فى منتصفه

وتذكر دائما
ان 
لكل شى تحت السماء وقت


----------



## The light of JC (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي نفس المصيبة


----------



## Toni_Thaer (24 سبتمبر 2011)

خيي فيك تروح على سوريا او لبنان هناك فيك تروح بحريتك على اي كنيسه انا من جهتي تعمدت بسوريا الرب يكون معك اخي


----------



## The light of JC (24 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اكيد فى تحديات هتقابلك زى مقابلتنى *


 
ما الذي قابلك ؟ و هل انت متنصر ؟


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف الكل يدخل يعلق ولا احد وجد حل لمشكلتي


----------



## Toni_Thaer (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مهو يا اخي ما عندك مشكله حط ثقتك بيسوع وامشي وكل شي الو وقتو خليي مشيئة الرب مش مشيئتك تتحكم بحياتك


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2011)

> ما الذي قابلك ؟ و هل انت متنصر ؟


*ايوة يا حبيبى 
واى انسان قرر انه يقبل المسيح هيلاقى بدل المشكلة الف
اولها اهله ومجتمعه
وثانيها ان يلاقى حد يصدقه ويقتنع انه فعلا عايز يقبل المسيح
وثالثها انك تلاقى كاهن يقبلك ويمشى معاك فى الطريق
رابعها انى عايش منغير لا اهل ولا اصحاب ولا اى حاجة فى الحياة 
خامسها انك تعيش جوا بلدك وانت حاسس انك مرفوض من الكل
سادسها انهم يعتبروك مجنون ومتخلف ودفعولك كام علشان تغير دينك 
نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


> للاسف الكل يدخل يعلق ولا احد وجد حل لمشكلتي


*حاول تروح كنيسة بعيدة عن منطقتك ومتكنش معروف فيها وتكلم كاهن فيها*


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بغزة لا يوجد غير كنيسة واحدة  ؟؟ ما اعرف غيرها


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*طيب استنى كيرلس هو من فلسطين تتكلموا سوا
انا معرفش كنايس فلسطين
انا فى مصر لما حبيت اقعد مع كاهن اخترت كنيسة بعيدة عن منطقتى ودخلتها  
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب خلصني قال:


> بغزة لا يوجد غير كنيسة واحدة  ؟؟ ما اعرف غيرها



*طيب هل تستطيع أن تأتي للضفة؟*


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ما اعرف طريقة للتواصل مع *كيرلس ؟؟*
*الادارة تمنع الرسائل الخاصة*


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف اخي الكريم السفر لمصر اسهل مليون مرة من السفر للضفة 

اذا بدك تسافر لمصر تحتاج لشخص من داخ مصر يقدم لك التسهيلات ولكن اذا بدك تسافر الضفة 

بتحتاج اذن من اليهود ومن السلطة بالضفة ومن حماس في غزة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب خلصني قال:


> ما اعرف طريقة للتواصل مع *كيرلس ؟؟*
> *الادارة تمنع الرسائل الخاصة*



*بعتلّك إيميل يا ريت يكون وصلك. أتمنى تراسلني مؤقتا هناك عبين ما خاصية الرسائل تصير متاحة لك*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*يعنى انت عايز تيجى القاهرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخي  كيرلس ما وصل الاميل لحتي الان *
*اخي apostle.paul انا استطيع دخول مصر فقط عبر الانفاق يعني دخول غير شرعي ؟*
*ولكن اذا بدي اسافر بشكر رسمي فالامر مكلف نوعا ما *​


----------



## دانا1989 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا بعرف انه في بغزة كنيسة اثرية صح ولا لا؟؟؟
هلا انا لما بروح القدس(وانا مسلمة متمسكة جدا باسلامي) بروح كنيسة القيامة دائما
علما اني مرتدية الحجاب وعباءة كمان
وعادي مين الي رح يسترجي يقلي رايحة هناك ليش؟؟؟!!!
وعم اخطط لزيارة كنيسة المهد ببيت لحم ما فيها شي يا اخي
وحماس! الله يحميك ويحمينا منها!!! خربوها لغزة
جرب تروح بدون خوف*​


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

انتم لم تدخلوا غزة وما بتعرفوا شىء الخوف ليس من حماس فقط
عندنا تنظيم قاعد وجماعات اسمها .. جلجلت .. والجهاد الاسلامي والوية الناصر صلاح الدين وجيش الاسلام 
وجيش الامة وحركة الاحرار وتنظيمات اخري وفصائل مسلحة كلها ارهابية


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب خلصني قال:


> للاسف اخي الكريم السفر لمصر اسهل مليون مرة من السفر للضفة
> 
> اذا بدك تسافر لمصر تحتاج لشخص من داخ مصر يقدم لك التسهيلات ولكن اذا بدك تسافر الضفة
> 
> بتحتاج اذن من اليهود ومن السلطة بالضفة ومن حماس في غزة



*انا كنائس غزة بعرفش فيها كتير، غزة بالنسبة إلنا قارة تانية زي ما انت عارف، وأنا ولا عمري دخلتها. سأكلم الإدارة حتى تتيح لك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة، وسأحاول أن أسأل أكثر عن كنائس غزة. لكن لا أعتقد أنه يوجد كنيسة واحدة فقط، يوجد أكثر من كنيسة.*


----------



## دانا1989 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

همممم يعني لو دخلت كنيسة رح يعمللوك قصة
شلون رح تنحل معك هاي مش فاهمة انا
روحها متنكر..جد ما بتخوت اخفي وجهك وروح ما دام الامر خطير هيك
الله يكون بعونكم ..هاي مو اخلاق الاسلام​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

دانا1989 قال:


> هاي مو اخلاق الاسلام​


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم قطاع غزة يتكون من الشمال والغرب والشرق والوسطي والجنوب 

وهناك بغزة اعتقد 4 او 5 كنائيس فقط وكلهم في حي الزيتون وهو اقدم حي بفلسطين 

يعني الكنائيس ليسوا على مستوي غزة كلها كلهم بنطقة وبحي واحد​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب خلصني قال:


> اخي الكريم قطاع غزة يتكون من الشمال والغرب والشرق والوسطي والجنوب
> 
> وهناك بغزة اعتقد 4 او 5 كنائيس فقط وكلهم في حي الزيتون وهو اقدم حي بفلسطين
> 
> يعني الكنائيس ليسوا على مستوي غزة كلها كلهم بنطقة وبحي واحد​



*طيب حاولت تتواصل مع هذه الكنائس؟*


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *طيب حاولت تتواصل مع هذه الكنائس؟*


 
معظم هذه الكنائيس يعمل بحراستها مسلمين وهناك دوريات شرطة هناك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب خلصني قال:


> معظم هذه الكنائيس يعمل بحراستها مسلمين وهناك دوريات شرطة هناك



*طيب لو دخلت مثلا مع المصلين يوم الأحد للصلاة في الكنيسة هل سيفتشك أحد ويطلب منك الهوية؟*


----------



## دانا1989 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شو يعني حراستها؟؟؟ انا مصدومة من كلامك ما تخيلت الوضع ماكل.....هيك عندكم​


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *طيب لو دخلت مثلا مع المصلين يوم الأحد للصلاة في الكنيسة هل سيفتشك أحد ويطلب منك الهوية؟*


 
لا لا عادي بتدخل بشكل طبيعي ما احد بيفتش 

بس صدقوني الكنيسة لها رهبة كبيرة جدا وانا اخاف حتي امر بجانبها


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اي ساعه تبدا الصلاة بالكنيسة يوم الاحد ؟

ومتي تنتهي  ويبنفع ادخل الكنيسة اثناء الصلاة ؟ ​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب خلصني قال:


> اي ساعه تبدا الصلاة بالكنيسة يوم الاحد ؟
> 
> ومتي تنتهي  ويبنفع ادخل الكنيسة اثناء الصلاة ؟ ​



*أخي الحبيب تم تفعيل خاصية الرسائل الخاصة لك. يا ريت تراسلني على الخاص. سلام المسيح*


----------



## The light of JC (24 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ايوة يا حبيبى *
> *واى انسان قرر انه يقبل المسيح هيلاقى بدل المشكلة الف*
> *اولها اهله ومجتمعه*
> *وثانيها ان يلاقى حد يصدقه ويقتنع انه فعلا عايز يقبل المسيح*
> ...


 

معظم كلامك صحيح , الي ما فهمته الجملة الثالثة و الرابعة .. 

يعني الجملة مفهمتهاش جملة وتفصيلاً ... اما الرابعة الاهل فهمناها بس الاصحاب ليه ؟


----------



## The light of JC (24 سبتمبر 2011)

هما حتى الكهنة والمسيحيين مش بيقبلونا ؟ نعمل ايه طيب


----------



## السـامرية (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*انت فاكر ان المصريين عادى يعنى انهم يتحولوا للمسيحية؟
انا عابرة ومرعوبة بسبب وضعى فى مصر واتمنى اسافر برة مصر علشان اعيش دينى بحرية
ربنا معاك ومعانا
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*نحن مقصرون بحقكم .*


----------



## jesus_son012 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *نحن مقصرون بحقكم .*


احنا برضه معذورين يا استاذى ولازم هم يقدروا ذلك واحنا نقدر موقفهم لانهم بنظرهم مرتدون اتهبلوا فى نفوخوهم خدوا فلوس عبدوا نبى عبد لله(مع انهم عرفوا رب المجد كانسان لهم حرية اختيار الدين اللى يعجبه
لكن انت عارف الدين الاسلامى زيه زى عصابات المافيا من يخرج يقتل) :new5:


----------



## إزابال (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي  أهنأك على معرفة الحق وأقول لك بما أنك آمنت بالرب يسوع  فذهابك  إلى الكنيسة للتعميد فهو  إجراء إضافي وأنت تعلم إستحالة ذلك في البلاد الإسلامية فأنصحك كما فعل االببقراءة الكتاب القدس فهناك تجد الإجابات لمعظم أسئلتك وسلام الرب معك:new5:


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++

أين أنت يا رب ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ملحد حر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب خلصني قال:


> في الفترة الاخيرة نلاحظ كثير من المسلمين الذين فرض عليهم الاسلام منذ طفلتهم
> وهم ليسوا مقتنعين فيه نلاحظ انهم يدخولا مواقع كثيرة مسيحية ويستمروا بالقرأة والتعلم لمدة اشهر وربما سنوات وشىء طبيعي بعد تعلم المسيحية ان يؤمنوا بها
> وبعد كده هم يطلبوا المساعده من اي شخص يذهب بهم للكنيسة فلا يجدوا احدا
> هنا اقصد طبعا ليس مصر بل فلسطين ولبنان وسوريا والاردن لماذا المسيخين يخشون تقديم
> ...


 
عليهم أن يذهبوا لدولة مسيحية مثل أمريكا أو كندا أو إحدى الدول الأوروبية


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> عليهم أن يذهبوا لدولة مسيحية مثل أمريكا أو كندا أو إحدى الدول الأوروبية



*ولماذا يتركون اوطانهم وتاريخهم وترابهم ...... فليصبروا ..... فنهاية الظلمة على الأبواب ..... وسيشرق النور قريبا لينير المسكونة*


----------



## ملحد حر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ولماذا يتركون اوطانهم وتاريخهم وترابهم ...... فليصبروا ..... فنهاية الظلمة على الأبواب ..... وسيشرق النور قريبا لينير المسكونة*


 
لأنهم لا يستطيعون إعلان دخولهم للديانة المسيحية في دولهم وإلا قطعت رؤوسهم فمعروف في الإسلام أن من يخرج من الدين يكون كافر ويجب قتله 

للأسف لا توجد حرية اختيار الدين والعقيدة في الإسلام وأظنكم تعرفون هذا الشيء


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> لأنهم لا يستطيعون إعلان دخولهم للديانة المسيحية في دولهم وإلا قطعت رؤوسهم فمعروف في الإسلام أن من يخرج من الدين يكون كافر ويجب قتله
> 
> للأسف لا توجد حرية اختيار الدين والعقيدة في الإسلام وأظنكم تعرفون هذا الشيء



*كل هذا سبيله إلى زوال .....*


----------



## reno2011 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

انا حزينه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ملحد حر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كل هذا سبيله إلى زوال .....*


 
يا ليت يزول فعلا


----------



## esambraveheart (24 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ولماذا يتركون اوطانهم وتاريخهم وترابهم *


*لانه مكتوب :*
*اهربوا من الشر*
*و ايضا ..*
*ودعاء كالحمائم ..حكماء كالحيات*
*و الحكمة هنا تقتضي هروب المؤمن بايمانه.. قبل حياته*​


----------



## esambraveheart (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> يا ليت يزول فعلا


*فعلا ..كل هذا سيزول قريبا ..و تركيا بعلمانيتها و تحويرها للاسلام و قرانه ستكون اكبر معول يسهم في هدم دين الاسلام في هذا العالم ..و لانه دين كاذب فعناصر هدمه الرئيسية ستكون من داخله .*​


----------



## يا رب خلصني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

نتمني من الله انيساعدني وان ثبت ايماننا


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

طب وايه الحل؟ 

تشوفوا أقرب محافظة ليكم تقدروا تتوجهوا اليها... وكيرلس يشوف حد يعرفه فى المحافظات اللي أنتوا هتتوجهوا اليها.


----------

